# Why does my dog lick my bare feet?



## nuck

Every chance she gets. It isn't a greeting lick like on my face. Is it like a salt deficiency or just the dog's fascination with organic smells like rotten things? Now my feet don't reek but i don't have her sense of smell Do dogs taste one another like that?


----------



## skelaki

It's probably a combination of those things. But, if it's something you don't want her to do, correct her for it and redirect her to something acceptable.


----------



## jesirose

Heh, Sadie used to do this too. Every time she licked I said UHUH and brought her to one of her toys. She still tries to lick other people sometimes and I have to correct her. I don't like licking.


----------



## agility collie mom

I found this article and thought it might be of interest... Good question!
http://www.mmilani.com/dog-licks-feet.html


----------



## Cheetah

Eevee loves to lick my feet, but I don't mind it. It's kinda like a doggy foot massage and puts me to sleep lol. She only does it with me though. I think she has figured out that most other people don't like it.


----------



## nuck

Thanks for the responses and the link


----------

